# Sugar in V8 juice



## JB20 (Apr 14, 2008)

Why is there sugar in V8 juice?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2008)

Apparently, the sugar listed is naturally ocurring, not added.

Nutrition Facts and Information for CAMPBELL Soup Company, V8 Vegetable Juice, Essential Antioxidants V8

Of course, I could be wrong. However, *V8 Fusion *is a completely different story.


----------



## JB20 (Apr 14, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Apparently, the sugar listed is naturally ocurring, not added.
> 
> Nutrition Facts and Information for CAMPBELL Soup Company, V8 Vegetable Juice, Essential Antioxidants V8
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong. However, *V8 Fusion *is a completely different story.



Thanks, man. I grabbed a V8 today from a vending machine at school, and I could not believe it when I saw that it had 11 grams of sugar. By the way, nice avatar. I like Atlas too. Where did you find it?


----------

